# What's a good web site showing Pigeon Varieties?



## Lisa (Oct 30, 2002)

Can anyone recomment a good web site that has photos of various types of Pigeons? I'd really like to learn all that I can, and there seems to be so many types of Pigeons. I've done searches, but you know how that goes...it's now 2:33am (where does the time go) and I still haven't found a really good site out of the thousands to choose from. Thank you for your help! You can email me direct at [email protected], too.
Lisa


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

If you click on the "gallery" link next to the Pigeons.com at the top of this webpage, you will find many many pictures of various types of pigeons.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lisa,

You can also try http://www.azpigeons.org 


Click on the link to Bird Standards and then just click on the link to any you are interested in. A few of the links do not have pictures but most do and the standards are also present for each breed.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Lisa (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you! I did check out the gallery here, and I'm about to check out the other web site. It's really facinating to see how different they can be! I have quite a collection of fancy pigeons, (unfortunatley most of these types are used by racers to help lure the Homers in from a race, and then many are killed. These were facing that fate so I took them in, and I just love them!) I was told they were mostly "Turbits". There are at least 4 different types. Now I am finding that some look alot like others, but at least I can get an idea of what they might be. Thanks again.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

http://cyborganic.com/People/feathersite/Poultry/Pigeons/BRKPigeons.html 

There are afew breeds listed on that site above..

Mary


----------



## Hyeflyer (Nov 13, 2002)

Try joining the NPA (National Pigeon Association) There are also magazines and books that can be purchased.
'The Encyclopedia of Pigeons' by Wendel Levi, and also 'The Pigeon' by the same author. Both books have a wealth of information on ALL aspects of the pigeon hobby. 
I encourage ALL True Pigeon lovers to purchase at least one of these books.
They can be purchased from Foy's Pigeon Supplies. They are not cheap $80.00 or so each, but worth their weight in gold.
They are true Pigeon Bibles and should answer a lot of your questions.
By the way, there are about 20 breeds of Turbits. Owls are also a close cousin, along with Oriental Frills.


----------

